# Невропатолог направляет на операцию, помогите разобраться



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

С апреля месяца стала болеть спина, пошла на приём к неврологу платно, назначили лечение. Аркоксиа, проколоть Дексалгин, Мидокалм уже не помню. Полегчало на некоторое время, а потом стало болеть ещё больше. Сделала МРТ ниже все прикрепил. Доктор посмотрите пожалуйста может мне и операция не нужна. Хожу в спортзал занимаюсь с тренером, нагрузки минимальные, чувствую себя боле менее, на работу ношу корсет во всю спину. Но утром не могу встать приходиться долго расхаживаться, и переворачивать я тяжело. На спине не могу лежать тянет левую ногу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2020)

Снимки конечно не те,
Но и по ним видно что грыжи есть.
Показания для операции нашли на форуме, изучили?

.... Аркоксиа, проколоть Дексалгин, Мидокалм 
Это мала толика лечения при боли в спине от грыжи.


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

Ещё у районного невролога была Мидокалм, Дексаметазон в/м и Мелоксикам, Тебантин по схеме и Амитриптилин по 0,5 таблетки на ночь

С утра встаю, хожу к вечеру начинает спина сгибаться, это почему?

А что с ретроспондилолистез делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2020)

NataNata написал(а):


> С утра встаю, хожу к вечеру начинает спина сгибаться, это почему?


От боли и сгибается
При сгибании вперед отверстия межпозвонковые сзади становятся больше.
Так и называется- протиболевой сколиоз


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

Мне невропатолог насчёт ретроспондилолистез операцию рекомендовал, а про грыжи ни слова


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

А грыжу если удалить, она опять вылезет? У меня работа физическая с нагрузкам в стоячем положении.


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

А корсет я ношу, но не постоянно?


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

У меня 2 грыжи уже были, в 2011 году по результатам МРТ.Спина болела и ногу подволакивала, но пока 2 месяца ждала очередь к нейрохирургу, проколола кучу уколов и клгда к нему попала, он мне сказал что грыжи вылезли.. Иди отсюда ничего у тебя не болит...


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

Подскажите что мне тогда делать? Можно вылечить зарядкой? Упражнения специальные? И чтобы сколиоз этот не развивался?


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

Уже сил нет эту боль терпеть😭


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

Мне 40 лет, рост 165,вес 71 кг


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2020)

... Мне невропатолог насчёт ретроспондилолистез операцию рекомендовал, а про грыжи ни слова
- Это удаление грыжи и фиксация позвоночника.
Снимки рентгеновские в сгибании и разгибании делали? Без них нельзя оценить эффективность операции

....А грыжу если удалить, она опять вылезет? У меня работа физическая с нагрузкам в стоячем положении.
- Так это Вас зависит. Научитесь все парвильно делать, причем это не так как сейчас делаете, так как эта грыжа вылезла, то и не будет операции

...А корсет я ношу, но не постоянно?
- И не надо. Надо когда болит и когда работаете. И правильный надо. И правильную гимнастику.

...У меня 2 грыжи уже были, в 2011 году по результатам МРТ.Спина болела и ногу подволакивала, но пока 2 месяца ждала очередь к нейрохирургу, проколола кучу уколов и клгда к нему попала, он мне сказал что грыжи вылезли.. Иди отсюда ничего у тебя не болит...
- Так прав хирург. Операция на грыже решает определенные проблемы, но не все.

...Подскажите что мне тогда делать? Можно вылечить зарядкой? Упражнения специальные? И чтобы сколиоз этот не развивался? 
Уже сил нет эту боль терпеть
- Если нет сил терпеть,  то надо лечить. Если лечение не помогает, то оперировать,
Лечить просто, если есть все под рукой, если есть кому и как.
Как?
Давайте обсудим:

При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;
3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);
— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);
— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;
— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.
3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:
— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапияс (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е.специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК- это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.

Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!

Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*
1. Противовоспалительная терапия в мазях, таблетках, уколах, капельницах и блокадах.
2. Миорексирующая терапия.
3. Метаболическая терапия.
4. Физиотерапия.
5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.
6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике
7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)
8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.
9. ЛФК
Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).

Понимаю, что сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там.


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

Спасибо доктор, что ответили. Но в нашей деревне я сомневаюсь чтобы так лечили или хотя бы предложили что то из этого списка. Ещё раз спасибо большое, будем искать к камому врачу обратиться насчёт комплексного или индивидуального подхода?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2020)

Деревня какая?
Что в ней есть из медицины?
Что можете сами, то умеете?
- Корсет
- Правильное поведение
- ЛФК
- Аппликатор
- Мазевые компрессы.
- Домашняя физиотеорапия


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

В Калужской области. Есть у нас клиника боли, но очень дорогое лечение, мне не по карману, к сожалению


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2020)

Понятно.
Общая беда.
Давайте формировать лечение тут
1. Корсет. Знаете какой и как?


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

Ну вот я сама хожу на ЛФК, корсет, аппликаторе Кузнецова, физио с Карипазимом

Неврапотолог мне подобрал с металлическим вставками, выгнули мне их под талию

Широкий


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2020)

NataNata написал(а):


> Неврапотолог мне подобрал с металлическим вставками, выгнули мне их под талию


Отлично..
Теперь читаем про то какая нужна высота и показываем фото как Вы одеваете свой, правильно или нет.



 *Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.*


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине


----------



## NataNata (23 Авг 2020)

У меня второй группы, одеваю лёжа, ношу либо когда работаю, либо когда спина устала и то стараюсь снимать во время отдыха

Вы извините, но сейчас не смогу фото сделать некому


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2020)

NataNata написал(а):


> У меня второй группы, одеваю лёжа, ношу либо когда работаю, либо когда спина устала и то стараюсь снимать во время отдыха


Какая высота?

Завтра посмотрим. 

На аппликаторе сколько раз лежите в день и до каких ощущений?


----------



## NataNata (24 Авг 2020)

Доброе утро доктор, продолжим. На аппликаторе лежу как получается, 1-2раза в день по 15-20минут,но опять же не всегда. Иногда где аппликатор под поясницей лежит начинается боль, но не сильная, но и лежать некомфортно.

Каждый день делаю суставную разминку , и зарядку от межпозвонковой грыжи потихоньку все упражнения по 8 раз.

А показания к операции я читала, когда писать и какать в штаны будешь


----------



## FlyLady (24 Авг 2020)

NataNata написал(а):


> Мне невропатолог насчёт ретроспондилолистез операцию рекомендовал, а про грыжи ни слова


И не удивительно.
Хорошо было бы оценить стабильность листеза с помощью функциональных рентгеновских снимков, как выше советовал д. Ступин.
Такие снимки могут  сильно дополнить/прояснить  картину заболевания.


----------



## NataNata (24 Авг 2020)

Здравствуйте, а рентген в обычной поликлинике можно будет сделать?

У меня 2,один 30 см и 20 см


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2020)

NataNata написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, а рентген в обычной поликлинике можно будет сделать?


Можно


----------



## NataNata (24 Авг 2020)

Добрый вечер доктор. У меня 2 корсет 20,и 30 см. Который 20 у него пластиковые широкие пластины, а 30 см тонкие металлические


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2020)

Фото на теле покажите.


----------



## NataNata (24 Авг 2020)

Вид спереди и сзади


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2020)

Это высокий. 
*Третья группа* корсеты *для защиты позвоночника от движения* при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Надеть пояс лучше в положении лежа, на майку или футболку, вставать осторожно через положение на боку. В положении лежа, необходимости в поясе нет, лишь некоторые пациенты отмечают необходимость спать в поясе, закрепленном на минимальном натяжении, что позволяет в момент переворачиваний с боку на бок, быстро затянуть пояс и сделать переворот с минимальной болью, после переворота пояс опять переводиться в минимальное натяжение. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли.


----------



## NataNata (24 Авг 2020)

У меня есть 20 см

А зачем мне именно этот корсет  врач невропатолог подобрал? Врач значит такой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2020)

Правильный корсет при острой боли и постоянной боли, одеваете его.
По мере того как боль уменьшается и вы можете ходить без боли, переходите на 20 см, в момент нагрузки (мыть, стирать, носить, гладить, долго стоять, если при этом возникает боль)
Все правильное. Просто часто пациенты экономят и берут сразу 20 и обходятся одним, но 2 лучше.


----------



## NataNata (25 Авг 2020)

Спасибо, я так и одеваю на работу 30,а все дела по дому 20.

Доктор давайте формировать лечение тут. С корсетом разобрались, какой следующий шаг, что от меня требуется? Правила поведения я усвоил, большие нагрузки в плане работы не выполняю.

Доктор, а можно мне капельницы какие то ставить? А то у нас Соседка со спиной мучалась, так после 3х капельниц и корсет сняла и внука на руках носить стала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

NataNata написал(а):


> Доктор, а можно мне капельницы какие то ставить? А то у нас Соседка со спиной мучалась, так после 3х капельниц и корсет сняла и внука на руках носить стала.


Можно.
Эффективность капельницы зависит от степени отека. Если отека много, то и действие капельницы быстро и эффективно.
А если грыжа "твердая" то не особенно и поможет.

Есть кому назначить?


----------



## NataNata (26 Авг 2020)

К сожалению нет. У невролога была она мне кроме мидокалм в таблетках, Тебантин и дексаметазон ничего не назначила.


----------



## NataNata (26 Авг 2020)

А вот такие капельницы можно? Соседке назначали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

Мы так не назначаем.


----------



## NataNata (26 Авг 2020)

Только после осмотра?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

Мы так капельницы не назначаем в таком варианте и с такой последовательностью .
Если уж капать, то дексаметазон, при отличии противопоказаний.
Расписанный вариант возможен, но надо согласовать с лечащим врачом, как сахар и давление.


----------



## NataNata (26 Авг 2020)

У меня нет лечащего врача, врач невролог в районной поликлинике выписала мне 10 дней, через день проколоть дексаметазон и Мелоксикам, и все. Десять дней прошло и все, больничный мне не нужен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

По инету не налечишь, если боли есть, то надо опять к врачу, обсудите с ним вариант соседки к нему добавить еще раз Дексаметазон, 10 раз.


----------



## NataNata (26 Авг 2020)

Хорошо, спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

Корсет 20 см как одеваете? Правильно?

Напишите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru
С ссылкой на эту тему
И если есть диск МРТ, то перешлите мне его.


----------

